# Boots



## Guest (Dec 23, 2006)

matt_man said:


> I have been snowboarding for 5 year I am not bad, mostly prefer freeriding, and am wondering what are the best boots out there for freeriding and backcountry? plz help, thx


how much are you willing to spend?


----------



## vanish217 (Jan 1, 2007)

i would also make sure you buy boots the feel the best....just because person A says these boots are awesome doesn't mean that they'll work for you....if theres one thing you shouldn't be afraid to drop some cash on that would definetly be boots..


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2007)

vanish217 said:


> i would also make sure you buy boots the feel the best....just because person A says these boots are awesome doesn't mean that they'll work for you....if theres one thing you shouldn't be afraid to drop some cash on that would definetly be boots..


and some quality socks :laugh: ...they make all the difference in the world


----------



## vanish217 (Jan 1, 2007)

FoRuMfReAk said:


> and some quality socks :laugh: ...they make all the difference in the world


but socks aren't going to make bad fitting boots fit any better


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

do u like stiff or soft?
go to a place were there are professional boot fitters that guarantee the fit
were are u located?


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

vanish217 said:


> but socks aren't going to make bad fitting boots fit any better


ture :laugh: but they help find the perfect pair of boots tho


----------



## vanish217 (Jan 1, 2007)

FoRuMfReAk said:


> ture :laugh: but they help find the perfect pair of boots tho


agreed......when tryin on boots id suggest wearing the sox you'll be rockin while boardin when finding boots...


----------

